#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Smakelijk...

## No-way

BadMOFO - "Mic check"

Hopelijk heeft nog niemand dit meegemaakt...
(Vooral kijken waar de micro naar toe is, volg de kabel...)

----------


## Devotion

Ik hoop dat de trekontlasting goed vast zat.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

En zo is Close mic'ing ontstaan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zal nu nog minder snel rondzingen dan voorheen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## axys

Die vent van haar zal nu wel jaloers zijn!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Wel lullig als iemand er opeens phantoom op zou zetten...

----------


## Funmaker

> Wel lullig als iemand er opeens phantoom op zou zetten...



dan ben je de lul ^^,

----------


## Halo

dat is dus echt wel heel erg nep he

----------


## Funkmaster

> dat is dus echt wel heel erg nep he



spelbreker...

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Zouden ze dat nou een "Deep Throat" actie noemen ?

----------


## Halo

> spelbreker...



ow sorry :Big Grin: 

------------------------------------------------------

wow wat een echt filmpje, dat moet erg pijn gedaan hebben :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mark-LED

Of een nieuwe definitie van 'galmbak' ?

----------


## rene.derksen

Die echo-microfoons van de intertoys zijn goedkoper en klinken ook nog eens beter  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJKEVIN

als ik iemand niet goed vind zingen zeg ik het vaak gewoon.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Jongens, Ik zie het al weer, jullie zijn waardeloze geluidsmannen.

*DIT! is de enige juiste manier om een buikspreek(st)er te versterken.*

Af en toe kijk ik op van de beperkte kennis op dit forum. Het is toch logica denk even na voor je iets zegt..

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mark-LED

Gezien het acoustische effect zou ik eerder kiezen voor een AKG D112, brengt wat meer laag in het geheel.

----------


## @lex

Maar goed dat hij geen Sennheiser ME67 voor zich had staan...

Gr @lex

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Of dat er met een zender gezongen werd... Was iets apparts geworden op de wc... Het niveau'tje is er wel weer zeg...

----------


## kevinveerbeek

zou de microfoon het na die tijd nog doen...
het was wel een shure sm 58...
ze zeggen dat je er alles mee kunt doen en ze doen het nog... 
maar bij dit begin ik te twijfelen :Wink:

----------


## Jc. Pardoes

beetje late reactie , haha

jahoor die doet et nog.. heb al verschillende artiesten gezien die hem in hun mond stoppen...

----------


## dj_mvandis

Iedergeval dicht genoeg bij de mic  :Wink:

----------

